# Modern Family "Baby On Board" 5/23/12 spoilers



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I had a suspicion that eventually Gloria would be pregnant, but I was still surprised when it happened.

Luke is quickly becoming one of the funniest parts of this show.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

I guess we now have some fodder for next season's story-lines.


----------



## Cragmyre (Mar 8, 2004)

loubob57 said:


> I guess we now have some fodder for next season's story-lines.


Why? I'm sure Gloria knows that Jay is the fodder


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

YCantAngieRead said:


> Luke is quickly becoming one of the funniest parts of this show.


I wonder how much that $25/day fine totaled up to?


----------



## milo99 (Oct 14, 2002)

i'm still not sure how Luke was helping Dylan. By her going away to college? what did i miss?


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

Cragmyre said:


> Why? I'm sure Gloria knows that Jay is the fodder


:up:

Ahahahahahahaha.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

Mixed bag for me, as is often the case. Anything involving the kids is usually gold, and that was true with this episode, too. Some of Sarah Hyland's expressions in this one as she reacted to things were just perfect. All the Alex stuff was great. I even enjoyed Manny, who I think has edged too much into caricature lately. They dialed that back this week.

But I thought the whole "Mitch, Cam and Gloria walk into a Spanish soap opera" was silly, and not funny. Unfortunately that was a large part of the ep.

Loved Phil teaching Alex to dance: "Your arms are down. That says, 'I'm white and I'm sorry.'"


----------



## Bryanmc (Sep 5, 2000)

milo99 said:


> i'm still not sure how Luke was helping Dylan. By her going away to college? what did i miss?


Yeah, I didn't follow this either.


----------



## Satchel (Dec 8, 2001)

milo99 said:


> i'm still not sure how Luke was helping Dylan. By her going away to college? what did i miss?


Dylan was saying he and Haley were moving in together because he couldn't stand the thought of her leaving for college.

Luke intercepted the college acceptance letter. He was telling Dylan not to worry about Haley and college, that he had the letter and she wouldn't know she got in. Luke wanted Haley to stay home too.

Dylan took the letter to give to Haley.


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

Luke should have to spend the next season in federal prison for stealing mail. 

The whole latino soap opera thing in the hospital was funny. But if they're going to make light of the adoption process, they shouldn't have taken the baby away from them, that was a bummer.

I am probably going to go off the PC scale on this one, but I am not usually a fan of watching TV shows with gay couples. But this show seems to do it just right.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

My wife and I both thought this was a weird, not that funny episode.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

I've been ambivalent about this show for a while now. It used to be one of my favorites (S1), but since then I feel like most of the characters have lapsed into caricatures. I did enjoy the scene where Phil was trying to teach Alex how to dance though. 

Favorite line of the ep, courtest of Dylan: "I know that you're concerned, but I'm designing t-shirts now, and they're going to be huge... also medium and small."


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

DreadPirateRob said:


> I've been ambivalent about this show for a while now. It used to be one of my favorites (S1), but since then I feel like most of the characters have lapsed into caricatures. I did enjoy the scene where Phil was trying to teach Alex how to dance though.


Yeah, I'll agree that it's been a bad couple months. Both "The Middle" and "Suburgatory" now eclipse it, IMO.

Not looking forward to Gloria's pregnancy. Was she not taking birth control? Did Jay not get a vasectomy at some point (would have been prudent when marrying a much younger woman, no?)? Suspension of disbelief went out the window here, but beyond that I just don't think it's necessary. It reeks of desperation on the part of the writers. Sadly, I knew what was coming when Jay said he was "getting too old for this"; it couldn't have been more transparent.


----------



## BradJW (Jun 9, 2008)

Neenahboy said:


> Yeah, I'll agree that it's been a bad couple months. Both "The Middle" and "Suburgatory" now eclipse it, IMO.
> 
> Not looking forward to Gloria's pregnancy. Was she not taking birth control? Did Jay not get a vasectomy at some point (would have been prudent when marrying a much younger woman, no?)? Suspension of disbelief went out the window here, but beyond that I just don't think it's necessary. It reeks of desperation on the part of the writers. Sadly, I knew what was coming when Jay said he was "getting too old for this"; it couldn't have been more transparent.


Why would she have to take birth control? Why should Jay have gotten a vasectomy?


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

BradJW said:


> Why would she have to take birth control? Why should Jay have gotten a vasectomy?


Well, this was clearly an unplanned pregnancy, but the implication that they were doing nothing to prevent it is wholly unrealistic. It's been raised in passing that Gloria wants another child, but you'd think they'd utilize some form of contraception or talk about it beforehand. To not do so, especially given her age, seems irresponsible and not in keeping with the show.

Or maybe I'm reading too much into it and it'll get addressed next season. But it just seems odd.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Will Mitchell and Cam raise Jay and Gloria's baby?


----------



## BradJW (Jun 9, 2008)

betts4 said:


> Will Mitchell and Cam raise Jay and Gloria's baby?


no freaking way.


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

betts4 said:


> Will Mitchell and Cam raise Jay and Gloria's baby?


I was thinking of that too. Didn't they have a discussion about that when they were talking about Claire being a surrogate for them in that episode earlier in the season?


----------



## Michael S (Jan 12, 2004)

I wonder if this will be a May sweeps baby or a November sweeps baby. 

This episode shows you why I'm starting to hate social networking. Because as soon the show began I checked into it on getglue. The first thing I see in conversation thread is the post Gloria is pregnant.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

cmontyburns said:


> But I thought the whole "Mitch, Cam and Gloria walk into a Spanish soap opera" was silly, and not funny. Unfortunately that was a large part of the ep.


I was hoping this was somehow going to be a prank on Gloria.. (but they wouldn't've missed their kid's recital for that)


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I am NOT looking forward to Gloria being pregnant stories next season. 

I'd prefer this show to concentrate a lot more on the Dunphy family with the other two families just being occasional guest stars. The Dunphy kids are comedy gold.

I've actually grown to like Lilly 2.0.


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel (Aug 31, 2001)

cheesesteak said:


> I am NOT looking forward to Gloria being pregnant stories next season.
> 
> I'd prefer this show to concentrate a lot more on the Dunphy family with the other two families just being occasional guest stars. The Dunphy kids are comedy gold.
> 
> I've actually grown to like Lilly 2.0.


Your hair's weird.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

mooseAndSquirrel said:


> Your hair's weird.


I'm assuming that's a Lilly quote and not a judgement against my coiffure.


----------



## brebeans (Sep 5, 2003)

DeDondeEs said:


> Luke should have to spend the next season in federal prison for stealing mail.
> 
> The whole latino soap opera thing in the hospital was funny. But if they're going to make light of the adoption process, they shouldn't have taken the baby away from them, that was a bummer.
> 
> I am probably going to go off the PC scale on this one, but I am not usually a fan of watching TV shows with gay couples. But this show seems to do it just right.


Yes, they do it great!
And, it's not PC to be accepting of gay couples. It's right.


----------



## wouldworker (Sep 7, 2004)

Neenahboy said:


> Well, this was clearly an unplanned pregnancy, but the implication that they were doing nothing to prevent it is wholly unrealistic. It's been raised in passing that Gloria wants another child, but you'd think they'd utilize some form of contraception or talk about it beforehand. To not do so, especially given her age, seems irresponsible and not in keeping with the show.
> 
> Or maybe I'm reading too much into it and it'll get addressed next season. But it just seems odd.


People don't always use good judgment when it comes to having sex. I know one couple who thought that the woman was menopausal so they stopped worrying about her getting pregnant. Their son is almost 8 now. Another couple should have named their daughter White Zin, because she wouldn't have been conceived if the woman hadn't gotten drunk on White Zinfandel and forgot that she didn't like her husband. There are lots of men who won't get vasectomies for various dumb reasons. And contraception fails sometimes, due to incorrect usage or bad luck. I don't think unplanned pregnancies are always due to irresponsibility. Sometimes they're just due to being human.


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

wouldworker said:


> I don't think unplanned pregnancies are always due to irresponsibility. Sometimes they're just due to being human.


So is being judgemental.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

I didn't put together that Gloria was pregnant I really thought she was car sick because I get that way when other people drive. 

I did however think once they got to the hospital they were not going to get the baby and Gloria was going to offer to be a surrogate for Cam and Mitch.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

Neenahboy said:


> Well, this was clearly an unplanned pregnancy, but the implication that they were doing nothing to prevent it is wholly unrealistic. It's been raised in passing that Gloria wants another child, but you'd think they'd utilize some form of contraception or talk about it beforehand. To not do so, especially given her age, seems irresponsible and not in keeping with the show.
> 
> Or maybe I'm reading too much into it and it'll get addressed next season. But it just seems odd.


Why do you assume it was unplanned? Gloria was most likely wanted another baby and I think we have seen that. There was an episode where she took Lily for the day and acted like she really wanted her for her own. And she was ecstatic to be pregnant.



betts4 said:


> Will Mitchell and Cam raise Jay and Gloria's baby?


Of course not! Who gives their baby away just because their step-son wants another baby?


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

With flash...


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

BradJW said:


> Why would she have to take birth control? Why should Jay have gotten a vasectomy?


Because Jay doesn't want more kids. No way. I don't buy it either, and fully expect there to be a comment about how birth control (his vasectomy, her birth control) failed.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Bc after a certain age is tricky, too. Hormones can be dangerous.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

cheesesteak said:


> I am NOT looking forward to Gloria being pregnant stories next season.


I'm looking forward to her boobs getting even larger!


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Enjoyed the episode. Not sure how I feel about Gloria being pregnant. I wonder how old her character is supposed to be. In real life, she turns 40 in about 6 weeks, and she's got a son in college.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> Enjoyed the episode. Not sure how I feel about Gloria being pregnant. I wonder how old her character is supposed to be. In real life, she turns 40 in about 6 weeks, and she's got a son in college.


Yeah, that's ancient.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

markz said:


> I'm looking forward to her boobs getting even larger!


:up: :up:


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

uncdrew said:


> Because Jay doesn't want more kids. No way. I don't buy it either, and fully expect there to be a comment about how birth control (his vasectomy, her birth control) failed.


Exactly. The "because Gloria wanted more kids, therefore it happened" explanation doesn't hold water; if that were the case, there would have been more foreshadowing and at least some indication that she'd had a serious discussion with Jay. And the possibility that they weren't using some form of contraception is very, very slim IMO. When a man of his obvious means has two children and clearly wants no more, there's no WAY he doesn't pursue a vasectomy. Something failed somewhere, and if they don't at least address it in passing next season I'll be disappointed.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

Neenahboy said:


> Exactly. The "because Gloria wanted more kids, therefore it happened" explanation doesn't hold water; if that were the case, there would have been more foreshadowing and at least some indication that she'd had a serious discussion with Jay. And the possibility that they weren't using some form of contraception is very, very slim IMO. When a man of his obvious means has two children and clearly wants no more, there's no WAY he doesn't pursue a vasectomy. Something failed somewhere, and if they don't at least address it in passing next season I'll be disappointed.


What indication has Jay given that he doesn't want more children? I predict he will be thrilled. The other Pritchet children, not so much.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

YCantAngieRead said:


> Yeah, that's ancient.


I didn't say she was ancient. Having a kid at 40 isn't a big deal at all. I'm just curious how old her character is actually supposed to be. I've always gotten the impression from the show that her character is mid-30s, so I guess Gloria is supposed to be younger than Sofia is in real life. I don't think they've said how old Gloria is, but I've just always gotten the sense that she's supposed to be younger.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

wouldworker said:


> I don't think unplanned pregnancies are always due to irresponsibility. Sometimes they're just due to being human.


So, the same thing.. (Your examples were all due to irresponsibility.)


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

cheesesteak said:


> I'm assuming that's a Lilly quote and not a judgement against my coiffure.


 Didn't you watch the show?


----------



## goMO (Dec 29, 2004)

i love how luke has become a really funny kid. he's ahead of manny in my book now. i don't think i've laughed at a manny line all year..


----------



## ThePennyDropped (Jul 5, 2006)

I think a large part of the reason Manny isn't funny anymore is that his type of lines are expected now. Back in the first season, when he was this little kid coming out with all these lines that we'd expect from a middle aged man, the contrast between our expectations and the actuality created the humor. Now we expect him to say the things he does, so there's just not as much humor there.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> I didn't say she was ancient. Having a kid at 40 isn't a big deal at all. I'm just curious how old her character is actually supposed to be. I've always gotten the impression from the show that her character is mid-30s, so I guess Gloria is supposed to be younger than Sofia is in real life. I don't think they've said how old Gloria is, but I've just always gotten the sense that she's supposed to be younger.


I know, I was just teasing.

I'm 40 and very much wish I could have another.

Also, as far birth contol-sometimes it fails. I have two very intelligent friends who decided not to have kids. Guess what happened a few months later?


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

YCantAngieRead said:


> Also, as far birth contol-sometimes it fails. I have two very intelligent friends who decided not to have kids. Guess what happened a few months later?


I am happy to hear this. One of my biggest fears is that all the intelligent people will stop having babies - or just have one - and we (the world, the usa, I don't know...this is not a rational fear) will soon be overrun with many not so smart people that continue to mate with each other. I can't have kids, but keep telling my intelligent friends - have babies, save the world!


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

betts4 said:


> I am happy to hear this. One of my biggest fears is that all the intelligent people will stop having babies - or just have one - and we (the world, the usa, I don't know...this is not a rational fear) will soon be overrun with many not so smart people that continue to mate with each other. I can't have kids, but keep telling my intelligent friends - have babies, save the world!


I don't know about this. Intelligent people have been screwing the world up just as much as dumb people since day 1. They're just better conversationalists.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

cheesesteak said:


> I don't know about this. Intelligent people have been screwing the world up just as much as dumb people since day 1. They're just better conversationalists.


Intelligent people _might_ screw up the world, but stupid people definitely will.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

busyba said:


> Intelligent people _might_ screw up the world, but stupid people definitely will.


Hey...I'm doing my part!


----------



## inaka (Nov 26, 2001)

Test said:


> With flash...


That entire exchange was hilarious! :up:


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

inaka said:


> That entire exchange was hilarious! :up:


Claire: You want me to touch up your hair before you go, honey?

Date: No, I'm fine!


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

betts4 said:


> I am happy to hear this. One of my biggest fears is that all the intelligent people will stop having babies - or just have one - and we (the world, the usa, I don't know...this is not a rational fear) will soon be overrun with many not so smart people that continue to mate with each other. I can't have kids, but keep telling my intelligent friends - have babies, save the world!


Kind of the idea behind the movie Idiocracy. Very funny movie.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

busyba said:


> Intelligent people might screw up the world, but stupid people definitely will.


Intelligent people screw up the world on purpose. Stupid people do it because they don't know any better.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> Intelligent people screw up the world on purpose. Stupid people do it because they don't know any better.


Some intelligent people make the world better. Few, if any, stupid people do.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)




----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

Michael S said:


> This episode shows you why I'm starting to hate social networking. Because as soon the show began I checked into it on getglue. The first thing I see in conversation thread is the post Gloria is pregnant.


Yeah, that was totally social networking's fault.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Michael S said:


> This episode shows you why I'm starting to hate social networking. Because as soon the show began I checked into it on getglue. The first thing I see in conversation thread is the post Gloria is pregnant.


Why check when the show is just starting? why not wait till after the show and not expose yourself to possible spoilers?


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

I don't get the whole "getglue" thing. I get checking in when you're out and about but what's the deal with checking in when you watch TV?


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

I don't get "checking in" at all, actually.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

WTF is "getglue"?


Oh, and, get off my lawn!


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

ThePennyDropped said:


> I think a large part of the reason Manny isn't funny anymore is that his type of lines are expected now. Back in the first season, when he was this little kid coming out with all these lines that we'd expect from a middle aged man, the contrast between our expectations and the actuality created the humor. Now we expect him to say the things he does, so there's just not as much humor there.


I did like his line about "how's that big fence working out for you?" when the father was told that the baby is latino


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

madscientist said:


> WTF is "getglue"?
> 
> Oh, and, get off my lawn!


This!!

Too many people are starting to live too much of their lives online. This is becoming The Truman Show for EVERYONE!!


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

photoshopgrl said:


> I don't get the whole "getglue" thing. I get checking in when you're out and about but what's the deal with checking in when you watch TV?


For sure. I know some of us do it here in the NFL football threads particularly playoffs, but sports is a different ballgame. .


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

betts4 said:


> I am happy to hear this. One of my biggest fears is that all the intelligent people will stop having babies - or just have one - and we (the world, the usa, I don't know...this is not a rational fear) will soon be overrun with many not so smart people that continue to mate with each other. I can't have kids, but keep telling my intelligent friends - have babies, save the world!


You do realize that already is happening, right?

As people go up the socioeconomic ladder, the birth rate goes down.


----------



## Hunter Green (Feb 22, 2002)




----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

mattack said:


> You do realize that already is happening, right?
> 
> As people go up the socioeconomic ladder, the birth rate goes down.


My one problem with this is that socioeconomic does not = smart necessarily.

Plenty of smart people on the bottom of the ladder too, and dumb at the top.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)




----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

There are risk factors that go up a lot as the mother ages (much past thirty years old is considered to be an 'at risk' pregnancy).

Also, there are recent studies that seem to suggest that the age of the father may play a role in the risk of autism (i.e. older fathers have more autistic children).

I'm not looking forward to this pregnancy now that I think about, but as I think about it some more, I don't really care.

I think a lot of people take television too seriously - I watch it to escape (or to learn, or to laugh) but never to psychoanalyze the characters or pick apart idiosyncracies in the show.

This is probably why I get bored after the first few posts in the TV show threads more lately - they're almost never ... ah nevermind, I'm bored writing this.


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

Gloria: "Drive straight!"
Cam: "Sorry, are my pinkies up again?"

LOL


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

DUDE_NJX said:


> Gloria: "Drive straight!"
> Cam: "Sorry, are my pinkies up again?"
> 
> LOL


Wow, I must have missed (or forgotten) that....hilarious!


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Bierboy said:


> Wow, I must have missed (or forgotten) that....hilarious!


Reminds me of this gay guy I worked at Kinko's with in the 90's. He was making a delivery and we were looking at the map and I said "oh here you go straight" and he said "i cant I was born this way". From then on when giving a gay man directions I never tell them to "go straight".


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

mwhip said:


> Reminds me of this gay guy I worked at Kinko's with in the 90's. He was making a delivery and we were looking at the map and I said "oh here you go straight" and he said "i cant I was born this way". From then on when giving a gay man directions I never tell them to "go straight".


The PC term is "go forward" (not "go straight")

I was told that one many years ago when driving with one of my friends that is gay. I use it now, whether the driver is straight or gay.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Surely everyone is kidding about this "go straight" business. As a joke it's a groaner; as PC dogma it's ridiculous--and I live in Massachusetts for goodness' sake. I think your gay friends are having a laugh at your expense


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

madscientist said:


> Surely everyone is kidding about this "go straight" business. As a joke it's a groaner; as PC dogma it's ridiculous--and I live in Massachusetts for goodness' sake. I think your gay friends are having a laugh at your expense


Of course, it's kidding, it's a joke, it's fun to get people to laugh in the car with you.


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

betts4 said:


> The PC term is "go forward" (not "go straight")
> 
> I was told that one many years ago when driving with one of my friends that is gay. I use it now, whether the driver is straight or gay.


Yeah, but Cam was going forward, just not in a straight line.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

madscientist said:


> Surely everyone is kidding about this "go straight" business. As a joke it's a groaner; as PC dogma it's ridiculous--and I live in Massachusetts for goodness' sake. I think your gay friends are having a laugh at your expense


Actually the phrase we use is "forward, never straight" and then we all laugh.


----------

